# Still in 2ww!!!!!



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

Please help with any advice you may have. I ovulated late this cycle CD24 instead of CD17 so i knew this cycle would be a long one well i am now on 14DPO and today my BBT went up this morning, BBs are very sore still. I have had AF like cramps for the past 3 days and low temperatures but that all changed today, temp gone up and cramps stopped!!! Went for a pelvic ultrasound today as part of our investigation, i had a cyst which has gone now so that was good news but she said i have signs of endo on my other ovary!!!!!! Very surprised as have no symptoms. Anyway I bought a HPT clear blue on the way home and as you know for an ultrasound you have to drink excessive fluid so i took the test when i got home and it was a negative but i think i may have diluted my urine what do you think?? My LP is never more than 14 days so what is delaying AF. Am i pregnant or could it be the endo delaying my period?
Thank you in advance for your responses
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++to all of you out there
Clair x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would wait a couple of days and if still no af then retest with concentrated urine sample. It would be suprising if endo delayed af when not done before.

Ruth


----------

